

Inside India’s CAPTCHA solving economy - ksvs
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1835

======
ewanmcteagle
How much is the work that <http://recaptcha.net/> is doing worth? Not only
would it keep some of these people busy breaking useful captchas but we could
get some good books digitized out of it. $1.25/1000 ? You could get a book
digitized for $100 easy.

------
azharcs
Nobody can beat a Mechanical Turk. They are smarter than machines and cheaper
than one. So i think when designing next generation security, other than bots,
even low-wage workers will be taken into consideration.

~~~
ScottWhigham
tada:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazons_mechanical_turk...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazons_mechanical_turk_used_for_fraud.php)

------
JeremyChase
Free market economy?

Is this really serious? I googled it and didn't turn much up. I think this may
be more paranoia than reality at this point.

Please prove me wrong, as this is interesting.

Jer

------
iigs
I'd consider paying an "account creation service" a dollar to create a single
(legit) account for me at some web sites. Some CAPTCHAs are just awful.

Maybe they could flip this into a legit boutique business.

------
noor420
Indians never fail to stop impressing me. This is an awesome hack available to
the email spammers.

They can create millions of fake accounts(email for e.g.) per months and pass
them over to the spammers that spam via their huge botnets(millions of
infected windows machines).

This can be a lucrative business in the 3rd world countries.

